# knife fight offshore today



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

(Pensacola area) Ok who has the details?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Spill it mike.... What did you hear?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

The info I got suggests it was ugly. Would rather somebody with a more "official" version post up. 

Actually, I'm stunned that something has not been posted already.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Waiting......


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I'm waiting so patiently for the dirt!.......

I'm going with one of three possible scenarios:

1. Somebody cut across somebody else's trolling spread
2. Somebody took somebody else fishing last weekend, and the former host rolled back up on his spot to his "guest" fishing said spot.
3. Somebody took somebody else's wife fishing, without prior consent. 

:whistling:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Did somebody get between Bonita Dan and his Landshark again?

Jim


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

This should be interesting. 
I will admit not being a local to the area I was amazed how often I have seen other boats come in and crowd others on a spot. Where I am from if someone is fishing a spot you just keep on moving to the next spot. Of course there are way less fisherman offshore where I used to keep my boat.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I know the family involved and its pretty unbelieveable. I am not at liberty to give details till all charges are filed. And the mans wife gives the thumbs up on his health. Lets just say not everything is right in some folks thinking process. No drugs or alcohol involved.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

It's just fishing


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> It's just fishing


It's just hunting too. But put a bunch of grown men together at a hunting camp and watch some sparks fly sometimes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Hired Hand said:


> I know the family involved and its pretty unbelieveable. I am not at liberty to give details till all charges are filed. And the mans wife gives the thumbs up on his health. Lets just say not everything is right in some folks thinking process. No drugs or alcohol involved.


I hope everyone involved is ok. It didn't sound good on the VHF. We ran out there just in case we may be able to help, but thankfully the officials got there first. 

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Those Fla boys are serious about their fishin' sounds like.I think I'll stay over here,too ruff fer me!


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

*fight*

It's Wednesday, school is in, the vacationers have left..

Those 2 boats probably had the Gulf of Mexico to themselves

How is that possible?? :no:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Was it Commercial or recreational fishermen?:whistling:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

A Father and his son. The fathers brother and his son. Recreational.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Only one boat involved.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Damn, hate to hear that. Thats worse than 2 boats getting into it.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

One boat and the one fellow has been charged with attempted Manslaughter.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Hired Hand said:


> One boat and the one fellow has been charged with attempted Manslaughter.


Ouch. WTF ?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hired Hand said:


> One boat and the one fellow has been charged with attempted Manslaughter.


WORST fishing partner EVER!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Y'all watch out for pirates.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I bet someone dropped someone else's Stella in the water, and then in probably escalated from there!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Would love to hear a full account...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Any new info?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I'm losing my mind. For the past week or so I keep thinking that I have read more pages on several different threads. When I come back, I realize that It was all in my head. Calling lake view in a little while to see what they can do for me.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> I think I'm losing my mind. For the past week or so I keep thinking that I have read more pages on several different threads. When I come back, I realize that It was all in my head. Calling lake view in a little while to see what they can do for me.


 You've posted that same thing in 10 threads in the last 5 days. Don't you remember saying that already?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ragon210 said:


> WORST fishing partner EVER!!!


 this made me laugh


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Never EVER grab your bro's last beer. It will get real, real quick.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Rickpcfl said:


> You've posted that same thing in 10 threads in the last 5 days. Don't you remember saying that already?


Dang it's worse than I thought.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> I think I'm losing my mind. For the past week or so I keep thinking that I have read more pages on several different threads. When I come back, I realize that It was all in my head. Calling lake view in a little while to see what they can do for me.


Nope you are not losing your mind, 10 pm last night it was 42 posts and 2 pages long.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I do hope all is well....

but the 1st thing to my mind was somebody didn't put the pliers or knife back in the right spot. I've thought about a good punch or tossing somebody over. Never cutting somebody though.

Thinking this through though, there's been some "alleged" scuffles on piers and bridges when people encroach right after a nice landing. Maybe this joker had a corner that was producing and somebody eased on over, or he found a banana, or the other guy said get the gaff way too early, or he missed gaffing a trophy, or he threw back a keeper fish thinking it was out of season, or the other guy stared at a cobia by the motor before a live bait could be tossed or the guy let a 6 oz roll incessantly on the gunnel or the dude couldn't cuss right... there's really a ton of things, but really, a cutting??? That would have to be bad like doing the war chant at all or saying roll tide too much.



..........................................


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Four pages and I still have no clue what actually happened lol...


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> I think I'm losing my mind. For the past week or so I keep thinking that I have read more pages on several different threads. When I come back, I realize that It was all in my head. Calling lake view in a little while to see what they can do for me.


 
I agree with you! I was following this thread pretty close last night to get the details, and when I checked it this morning I could have swore there were more pages. but all the post are still there. I guess im losing it :confused1:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Most of the post are gone. A bama fan had them deleted


If you are referring to me, I did nothing more than make my post that I did that was also deleted. I'm guessing a moderator took it upon himself to clean up all of the childish posts b/c many folks have an interest in this as a serious thread and want to read relevant posts to the original subject.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I heard what happened last night.(I still have connections in the law enforcement world) All I can say is wow. I wish the person who was injured a full and speedy recovery and hope the person who is responsible can get the help they need. I wont go into any further details, other to say it wasnt a fight, it was a unprovoked attack.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you don't have anything legit to post about the incident please don't. Every other thread on here gets derailed and that's fine but threads like this all the BS needs to be left else where. And as far as I know, none of the mods know the parties involved so you can rule that out. This is just a serious thread and it needs to stay that way. Wharf Rat sums it up pretty damn good. 

Prayers sent to the family and ones involved.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Delete


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Come on Donut slayer, throw us a bone!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

This is crazy, why choose a boat as a place to take out your aggression. Hope for a fast recovery


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I heard what happened that's all I'm going to say!! LMAO


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

There's a time and place for jokes and humor, this is not one of them! This is a great guy that this horrible incident happened to and we should show a little more respect and concern for him and his current situation. I'm not calling anyone in particular out or pointing fingers, I just ask that please think before you post as his family may read these comments! I'm in the same boat as Donut Slayer as I'm not at liberty to elaborate on the situation.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

*Attempted murder on Pensacola Bay fishing trip*

I don't understand the big "mystery/suspense" theme to this thread, it's in the news...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

From PNJ

http://www.pnj.com/story/news/crime/2014/09/11/attempted-murder-pensacola-bay-fishing-trip/15457929

A Tennessee man has been charged with attempted homicide after allegedly stabbing a friend multiple times during a fishing trip in Pensacola Bay, a Sheriff’s Office arrest report said.

Adam Ferguson, 31, of Memphis, Tenn., was reportedly on a boat with his father and some family friends Wednesday afternoon, the report said. According to statements Ferguson gave deputies, he fell inside the boat while trying to land a tuna and aggravated a pre-existing injury to his knee.

Ferguson reportedly asked the victim, who was piloting the boat, to take the vessel back to land. Ferguson said that the victim began driving back to shore very slowly, and that he got angry and told him to drive faster.

Witnesses on the boat told investigators that Ferguson then took out a Leatherman multi-tool and stabbed the victim in the arms multiple times with the knife blade. Ferguson’s father was able to grab Ferguson and restrain him.

The passengers of the boat flagged down a nearby boater, who in turn called the U.S. Coast Guard. The boats were escorted back to land by the Coast Guard, and both Ferguson and the victim were transported to Baptist Hospital for treatment.

Ferguson’s father told officers that his son suffered from a bipolar condition and is receiving treatment and medicine. He said there had been no use of drugs or alcohol on the trip, and that prior to the incident everyone had enjoyed a good time with no fights, disagreements or problems.

While being observed in the hospital, Ferguson reportedly became angry and punched a hole in a hospital room wall, resulting in an additional charge of criminal mischief property damage.

Ferguson is currently being held in Escambia County Jail on $250,500 bond.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Runned Over said:


> I don't understand the big "mystery/suspense" theme to this thread, it's in the news...


Exactly. I'm assuming people on here know these folk. If so, I'm sorry for your.... embarrassment. Nobody died right?

If this was anywhere and anyone else, that story would be mocked to high heaven on here.

I'm headed out to catch some tuna in Pensacola bay......



.......................................


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

BananaTom said:


> From PNJ
> 
> http://www.pnj.com/story/news/crime/2014/09/11/attempted-murder-pensacola-bay-fishing-trip/15457929
> 
> ...


 ????


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

SHO-NUFF said:


> ????


Bonito???

Ignoring the PNJ's consistently questionable reporting, I'm glad that everyone is going to make it. Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

?
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

*fight*

If I know something and can't tell anyone, then I don't tell anyone that I know something :whistling:


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

spike said:


> If I know something and can't tell anyone, then I don't tell anyone that I know something :whistling:


Exactly.

The Mods could have also just killed the thread if they thought it was in danger of embarrassing a member(s).


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

spike said:


> If I know something and can't tell anyone, then I don't tell anyone that I know something :whistling:


That makes me want to say I know too even though I don't.:whistling:


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

Bi-polar. The catchall excuse of the modern age. Can be used equally well by Angryman, Azzhole man, bat-shit crazyman, dumbasarockman, etc.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

piscator said:


> Bi-polar. The catchall excuse of the modern age. Can be used equally well by Angryman, Azzhole man, bat-shit crazyman, dumbasarockman, etc.


and woman, don't forget


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

PNJ's version.
Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

PNJ: " .........................during a fishing trip in Pensacola Bay, .....

......................., he fell inside the boat while trying to land a tuna and aggravated a pre-existing injury to his knee."


Damn. I've been missing out on this action. Tuna busting in the bay. Who's been keeping this a secret?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

All I can say, it's a damn good thing he was on a boat in the bay... not sure how the man's brain is wired, but i think it's pretty obvious it's not wired correctly, instead of stabbing 1 person the dude could have snapped and shot up some place... I know that's a far leap, but the dude is obviously crazy.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Not saying I would be capable, but I would of done my best to throw the SOB carving me up like a turkey over the side of the boat, and left his ass treading water... If I did not swing back around and run over his ass!


----------

